# Indians in perth suburbs



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone
i will be moving to perth/suburbs next year
anyone from india recently moved to perth area or living in perth area
please give advise on which place to live, rent, schools, monthly expenses for a family with two kids aged 14 and 7 years.
I am a structural engineer by profession. Any advise on jobs availability will be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Sorry can't help with suburbs but I know there are quite a few people on here to have moved to Perth (not sure how many Indian members though)

Dolly


----------



## mohita (Aug 3, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi!
would like to know, are you in Perth?
we came to perth on 20th of jan, and are living in Perth City. incase you are here, which suburb are you staying?
probably we would meet up sometime.


----------



## PSS (Sep 9, 2010)

naved1970 said:


> Hi everyone
> i will be moving to perth/suburbs next year
> anyone from india recently moved to perth area or living in perth area
> please give advise on which place to live, rent, schools, monthly expenses for a family with two kids aged 14 and 7 years.
> ...


Hi.. Vanakkam
I read your question, I am also on the verge of moving to Perth with my family. Though I m yet to get the PR, I hope if all goes well I am likely to move to Perth mid of 2011. I hope someone who can help me about the suburbs where I can get good govt schools for my children aged 11 and 7 yrs. I am an Indian from Chennai but presently working in Nigeria. I have to hunt for both house and Job fro Accountant. All the members valuable inputs will help me to make a final decision. Thanks. PSS


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Aren't you tired of seeing Indians..as you might have seen heaps in India...as I wouldn't like to see any more after coming from India to Melbourne... just joking..don't mind


----------



## lokesh (Sep 20, 2010)

*moving to perth*



mohita said:


> Hi!
> would like to know, are you in Perth?
> we came to perth on 20th of jan, and are living in Perth City. incase you are here, which suburb are you staying?
> probably we would meet up sometime.


hi mohita,
we(me,my wife and 3yr old son) are moving to perth from chennai next week,for a project work.we need some info abt perth re. apartments(where to find,esp in the place where more indians r living),schools,rent,etc.,
and one more thing shall we bring masala powders&some groceries in check-in luggages?


----------

